# Mop / Polish for 95 Saab Aero



## tedward (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi

My first post on here.

I am looking for a mop for my much loved 95 Saab 9000 Aero.










Paint is overall good, but is now 12 years old. Plenty of swirl marks, light scratches and stone chips on bonnet and near wheel arches, the worst of which I have used touch up paint on to avoid rust. Also a rub/scuff on OS rear wheel arch trim. Clayed and waxed a couple of times a year in my ownership.

Located in Aberdeen.

Any recommendations and how much roughly will it cost me?

Ed


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

There's a few ppl you could try Polished bliss or extrem detail.

I wouldnt pay anymore than 25 an hour personally.


----------



## williethefish (Dec 10, 2006)

tedward said:


> Hi
> 
> My first post on here.
> 
> ...


Hi

That is a very shiney car for Torry!!

Surprised the local 'Cowboys and Indians:devil: ' haven't managed to spoil it for you!!

Very nice looking condition, Polished Bliss are the boys for you, your baby will be safe and sound with them. There is no-one better in this area or even maybe Scotland:thumb:


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

tedward said:


> Hi
> 
> My first post on here.
> 
> ...


Give V12MSM a pm, he is very reasonably priced and his work is really good.

Check out the link below for the saab he just detailed this weekend
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=33211

Cheers Lomax


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Yet another inmate from UKSaabs - hi Ted :wave:

Very nice car. Some good recommendations above, look forward to seeing it in Show It Off :thumb:


----------



## tedward (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for the response guys.



Parish said:


> Yet another inmate from UKSaabs - hi Ted
> 
> Very nice car. Some good recommendations above, look forward to seeing it in Show It Off


Hi there Parish :wave: Get yerself to Croft for the UKSaabs track-day on 24th June and see it on the track :thumb:



williethefish said:


> That is a very shiney car for Torry!!
> 
> Surprised the local 'Cowboys and Indians ' haven't managed to spoil it for you!!


That is because it lives in "The Bat-Cave" The very rare occasions when I have had to leave it on street overnight give me the:doublesho

Anyway cheers for the recommendations - I have already contacted Polished Bliss by e-mail and will follow up other leads. Frankly the car could really do with a re-spray on some panels but funds are an issue.

* Edited 28 May 17:49*



Lomax said:


> Give V12MSM a pm, he is very reasonably priced and his work is really good.


Just tried and got a "you cannot post a PM as you have less than 10 postings" message I don't want to do a load of spurious posts just so I can send a PM so V12MSM if you are around feel free to pm me to discuss. Saw the work you did on the 9-3 from the linked thread and it is very nice.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

tedward said:


> Hi there Parish :wave: Get yerself to Croft for the UKSaabs track-day on 24th June and see it on the track :thumb:


Bit far for me really, but I only live about 5 miles from Combe so get down there. Got a couple of passenger rides in jamsaab's c900 at Eurofest last year  



tedward said:


> Just tried and got a "you cannot post a PM as you have less than 10 postings" message I don't want to do a load of spurious posts just so I can send a PM so V12MSM if you are around feel free to pm me to discuss. Saw the work you did on the 9-3 from the linked thread and it is very nice.


I've PM'd him for you and asked him to get in touch :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know guys.

Not sure if Ed (Tedward) can read PM's, but I will send one.

Please let us know if you receive it etc, or you can email [email protected] anytime.

Thanks folks


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

PM sent to Tedward. If you can't read the PM, and need any further contact details, email me as above.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## tedward (Nov 5, 2006)

V12MSM - I am still restricted as I have not done 10 posts. Will e-mail you.

In fact If it is OK with everyone I am just going to reply on this thread a few times just to increase my post count so I can use the PM system. Will post a few more pics to keep it interesting.


----------



## tedward (Nov 5, 2006)

At Laggan Dam


----------



## tedward (Nov 5, 2006)

My favourite Kayak


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

:lol: That's good thinking. I hope you don't need the Kayak machined :doublesho


----------



## tedward (Nov 5, 2006)

The Lecht


----------



## tedward (Nov 5, 2006)

Barra airport (the beach!)


----------



## tedward (Nov 5, 2006)

Barra again - ****les for dinner - anyone fancy detailing the other car


----------



## tedward (Nov 5, 2006)

Croft last year.


----------



## tedward (Nov 5, 2006)

Croft last year - not mine unfortunately!


----------



## tedward (Nov 5, 2006)

Well that is my 10 and it still won't let me in to PM. Will see if it fixes itself by tomorrow.

Good idea about machining the Kayaks - they get quite scratched by rocks etc which slows them down a bit 

Oh, and thanks Parish.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

V12MSM is deffo your man for saabs like lol


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Nice car :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> V12MSM is deffo your man for saabs like lol


Ha, funny you say that Graham, I did this the day before the 9-3 :thumb: 
Pics didn't turn out well so I didn't post them up, electronics eh!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

haha cool...u swedish monkey!! lol


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> There's a few ppl you could try Polished bliss or extrem detail.
> 
> I wouldnt pay anymore than 25 an hour personally.


thought it was meant to be us lot in Aberdeen that are grippy ba$tards


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clark said:


> thought it was meant to be us lot in Aberdeen that are grippy ba$tards


pmsl i thought it was just the scots in general mate :lol:


----------

